# Minimum tank size for a Jack Dempsey?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

First off, I have to say: the Jack Dempsey I have now is the cool3st! It acts like an Oscar Beggin for food when he sees me 

However, I've ran into a dilemma :/ right now he is about 2 inches, and living in a 10. I had to Seperate him from my 2 Oscars, and Green Terror in the 125, because he was SO aggressive. All my other tanks are taken up by other fish. Soon I will have a 29 gallon availible for just him, but that is pretty small :/ could I get a away with it for a while, with some good filtration? When would I have to put him in a 40 gallon? Or there a RARE possibility that it stays a 6" female, and I could keep it in the 29 gallon?

Input is greatly accepted, just don't give me hate-input please. EX: "why would even think of putting a single JD in a 29 gallon, you horrible worthless person??"< I've got that before :roll:

Thanks!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Temporary is fine but don't do it for too long. They need more swimming area then a 29 can offer. At min I would go for a 4' tank. With a 4' you could house a breeding pair of dempseys. :thumb:


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Temporary is fine but don't do it for too long. They need more swimming area then a 29 can offer. At min I would go for a 4' tank. With a 4' you could house a breeding pair of dempseys. :thumb:


 ya? Hmm So probably just sell it back? :/ I'd hate to see him go, but I guess I can always get more in the future. What about the fragile, smaller, and awesome looking EBJD? How about 1 of those in a 29?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You would be able to keep it longer due to its slower growth. It can give you time to get another tank or, you could get the ebjd to get some size and get a lit more credit for it.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

True, but I wouldn't want to sell a little guy like that :O I kinda just want a really pretty wet pet  In what area would I not be able to put him in a 29? Filtration? Size? I thought they stayed a lot smaller than their other Cousins. Well not ALOT, but around 6"?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have seen ebjd at 8+ inches . I have a male now that's pushing 7". You could house it to about 4-5" but that's pushing it . It would do a lot better in a longer tank. Filtration I would go with 290 gph or more . A little off subject but a really pretty wet pet would be a flowerhorn. The only thing is they need to be housed alone, and they get huge.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, i've found a lovee for Flowerhorns. JDs, Oscars, and Convicts here  I just really want one  I may just put one in a planted 55 gallon with a Gold Severum. But that's all 

Just gotta get my 125 setup for my Oscars :/ then I can get one!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a fh in a 55 with one vieja. The fh has grown like a weed.


----------



## gelbschnee (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a gold severum in a 55 gal with two JDs. They seem to get along quite well. It may not be a bad combo to try out.


----------

